# Does Uber Reimburse Tolls Going Back Home?



## uberdad49 (Mar 3, 2020)

I live 45 miles from an international airport and the toll each way is $12. If I take a rider up to the airport then return home does Uber also pay me the cost of the toll home?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

No. It's Uber we're talking about here, not your Aunt Lucy.


----------



## superscabs (Mar 3, 2020)

Nope & they don't pay full toll either they pay transponder rates, they require you to get a transponder which would be fine if I was an employee but I'm an independent contractor & shouldn't be forced to put government stalking devices in my vehicle just another way they violate labor laws

Good thing I'm up on tech










An x airport rides here via toll pays $40

Toll is $13 each way

Costs are $10 round trip

That's $36 in costs

$40-$36= $4 for 80 miles 1 hour 20 minutes round trip

I guess you could take no toll home but add 20-40 minutes to the trip

So toll makes more money than driver, Uber makes more money than driver, airport from fee makes more money than driver everyone makes more than driver who might net $4-8 for 1-2 hours of work

Only in amerikkka

FBI labor department whistleblower

Xl only ; )

Priceless
Lmao


----------



## uberdad49 (Mar 3, 2020)

What is a "transponder" you mentioned?



superscabs said:


> Nope & they don't pay full toll either they pay transponder rates, they require you to get a transponder which would be fine if I was an employee but I'm an independent contractor & shouldn't be forced to put government stalking devices in my vehicle just another way they violate labor laws
> 
> Good thing I'm up on tech
> 
> ...


What is a "transponder" you mentioned?


----------



## superscabs (Mar 3, 2020)

uberdad49 said:


> What is a "transponder" you mentioned?
> 
> 
> What is a "transponder" you mentioned?


If you pay for an RFID transponder & leave it in your vehicle you get a discount on tolls Uber Lyft pay the discounted rate not full toll treating you like an employee by forcing such an action not an independent contractor, I personally don't put stalking devices in my car by choice or force

Either way you can choose with tech not to pay any of the toll ; )


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

uberdad49 said:


> I live 45 miles from an international airport and the toll each way is $12. If I take a rider up to the airport then return home does Uber also pay me the cost of the toll home?


Submit a request and let us know how that works for you&#128514;


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

They only pay if you have a rider in the vehicle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Transponder is a windshield sticker with a *chip in it.
You can pay a monthly fee and " Load " your sticker via the internet usually.

* just like the chip in your REAL I.D. that helps the " "Government" Track you everywhere you go . . .


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

superscabs said:


> If you pay for an RFID transponder & leave it in your vehicle you get a discount on tolls Uber Lyft pay the discounted rate not full toll treating you like an employee by forcing such an action not an independent contractor, I personally don't put stalking devices in my car by choice or force


You do realize you are being tracked by license plate readers placed pretty much everywhere and that your cellphone is tracked pretty much all the time as well, right?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You do realize you are being tracked by license plate readers placed pretty much everywhere and that your cellphone is tracked pretty much all the time as well, right?


Don't forget your car is track by onstar or other services like that too if your vehicle has a built in hotspot


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Don't forget your car is track by onstar or other services like that too if your vehicle has a built in hotspot


Not me! I drive a 1977 Ford Granada with expired tags from 1982 and this is my car phone...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You do realize you are being tracked by license plate readers placed pretty much everywhere and that your cellphone is tracked pretty much all the time as well, right?





NicFit said:


> Don't forget your car is track by onstar or other services like that too if your vehicle has a built in hotspot


Never mind any of those, but those damn tolltags, man...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Not me! I drive a 1977 Ford Granada with expired tags from 1982 and this is my car phone...
> 
> View attachment 424738


That phone would still be tracked, there isn't a communication device out there that can't be tracked


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Only tolls incurred while on trip get reimbursed.

In the past they would sometimes reimburse return tolls on request. But I doubt that happens anymore.



TemptingFate said:


> No. It's Uber we're talking about here, not your Aunt Lucy.


My aunt Lucy never reimburses me either :frown:.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

NicFit said:


> That phone would still be tracked, there isn't a communication device out there that can't be tracked


They can try to track me!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Transponder is a windshield sticker with a *chip in it.
> You can pay a monthly fee and " Load " your sticker via the internet usually.
> 
> * just like the chip in your REAL I.D. that helps the " "Government" Track you everywhere you go . . .


Government doesn't need help tracking citizens. People panic if they accidentally leave their cell phone at home.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> They can try to track me!
> 
> View attachment 424756


I think they can see the reflection from the space station, might want to work on your camouflage skills


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

A better question is whether or not you can avoid the tolls on the way home. I used to take toll roads to get a rider to Orlando airport, but would take 436 to avoid the tolls heading back home and would even pick up a few fares along the way. 

Naturally, this process may not work for everyone and may widely vary according to market.


----------



## fairiesgalore (Mar 5, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You do realize you are being tracked by license plate readers placed pretty much everywhere and that your cellphone is tracked pretty much all the time as well, right?



View attachment 424826


You do realize some of us excercize our 4th amendment rights? Don't use a front plate & my 1st cell phone in 1995 was in an assumed name, sure the alphabet boys could figure it out if it was that serious but to everyone else it's John Jane Smith, my registered plate isn't even the one Uber Lyft have on file

My Uber Lyft phone is also in an assumed name and is used for nothing literally nothing else but Uber Lyft lol

I do what I can been using a VPN since 2003, was using signal in 2010 when it was text secure, never had cable, internet, utilities in my name etc, have a gps jammer that plugs into cigarette lighter creating a bubble round me & disconnect anything in my car that phones home, did you know you can actually be tracked via your tire pressure system lol they send an unencrypted unique i.d. that can be picked up via sensors & open source software on GitHub, bunch of weirdo stalkers out here trying to run things

Reflectacles.com glasses for the facial recognition been wearing those for 3 years now...

Do you broham

Bozo & throttle filters are so 1990s lol


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

fairiesgalore said:


> View attachment 424826
> 
> 
> You do realize some of us excercize our 4th amendment rights? Don't use a front plate & my 1st cell phone in 1995 was in an assumed name, sure the alphabet boys could figure it out if it was that serious but to everyone else it's John Jane Smith, my registered plate isn't even the one Uber Lyft have on file
> ...


Paranoia at its finest, your running from your own shadow, unless your committing federal crimes the government can give two s**ts about you and you boring life, everything your doing the government is two steps ahead of you and if they wanted you they'd have you, just takes them longer. Honestly with all your doing they are going to look at you harder and figure out what your trying to hide, they probably did already and just wrote you off as paranoid, laughed at all the money your wasting and moved on


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

fairiesgalore said:


> View attachment 424826
> 
> Typical libertarian paranoid dribble...


So basically you live a life of fraud. Oh I know you are as pure as the driven snow for certain. Just one question though, how do you type while wearing a straitjacket?

Never mind, I don't care. I'm going to go let all the air of out my tires so the NSA can't see I use expired coupons at the grocery store to buy huge quantities of baked beans for my underground bunker buried under my neighbors vegetable garden.


----------



## fairiesgalore (Mar 5, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Paranoia at its finest, your running from your own shadow, unless your committing federal crimes the government can give two s**ts about you and you boring life, everything your doing the government is two steps ahead of you and if they wanted you they'd have you, just takes them longer. Honestly with all your doing they are going to look at you harder and figure out what your trying to hide, they probably did already and just wrote you off as paranoid, laughed at all the money your wasting and moved on


LMAO not paranoid at all slave just exercising my 4th amendment right not to be stalked by creepy weirdos trying to see my dicc piccs & insert themselves in my private conversations without probable cause, due process, or a warrant lol imma make em work so hopefully wasting time & money trying to see what my balls look like the real boogie men get away with whatever they do haha

"2 steps ahead" lmao

"With all I'm doing" lmao need sunglasses anyway might as well wear the ones cameras can't see, plust $125 is cheaper than a pair of designer ones I'd usually buy so saves me hundreds a pair, plugging my cell phone in takes more effort than the button I press to make the plates go blank, a VPN is a few settings I never have to mess & less than $3 a month just a press of a button, "money wasted" hmmmm $12 toll times 5000+ trips oh wait have to go home 10,000 trips you dues da math shitizen I kid I kid of course don't feed me ; )




Fusion_LUser said:


> So basically you live a life of fraud. Oh I know you are as pure as the driven snow for certain. Just one question though, how do you type while wearing a straitjacket?
> 
> Never mind, I don't care. I'm going to go let all the air of out my tires so the NSA can't see I use expired coupons at the grocery store to buy huge quantities of baked beans for my underground bunker buried under my neighbors vegetable garden.


Nah that's Uber Lyft who are actually violating federal law & committing fraud millions of times per day while these weirdo stalkers try to decrypt my dicc piccs lmao no straight jackets or bunkers needed takes zero effort or time see above, they want to waste time on me which I doubt cool beans yo hopefully that time makes them miss a real target

No baked beans but do have enough food & water to last a few months duh

4th amendment yo

I bet you speed that's FRAUD hypocrite try to read a book you comity 4 felonies a day & don't even know it lol


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

uberdad49 said:


> I live 45 miles from an international airport and the toll each way is $12. If I take a rider up to the airport then return home does Uber also pay me the cost of the toll home?


This may be the funniest post I have ever read on UP.

Bravo OP, you made me actually laugh out loud


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

fairiesgalore said:


> LMAO not paranoid at all slave just exercising my 4th amendment right not to be stalked by creepy weirdos trying to see my dicc piccs & insert themselves in my private conversations without probable cause, due process, or a warrant lol imma make em work so hopefully wasting time & money trying to see what my balls look like the real boogie men get away with whatever they do haha
> 
> "2 steps ahead" lmao
> 
> ...


Wait, you hide your plate to avoid tolls? You will get busted one day, then you'll pay all your back fines and serve jail time. Do you really think they aren't taking a picture of your car every time you don't pay toll? They keep it in a file and when someone gets around to figuring out your avoiding tolls they will bust your paranoid a**, I saw one guy in New York get hit with over a $100k in fines, might want to rethink your illegal activities there, like I said 2 steps ahead of you, just takes longer. As for you wearing goofy glasses is your problem, I like my designer glasses. Time wasted is also money wasted. Your probably over using the vpn, doubt you need it for your own networks but it's good for public WiFi, those can be programmed to misdirect and steal data, but for trusted networks day to day stuff don't need to use vpn. vpn isn't government proof, if they want you, they'll get you, vpn or not so don't think your slick cause the only thing that will slick is the soap when you drop it in the shower


----------



## fairiesgalore (Mar 5, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Wait, you hide your plate to avoid tolls? You will get busted one day, then you'll pay all your back fines and serve jail time. Do you really think they aren't taking a picture of your car every time you don't pay toll? They keep it in a file and when someone gets around to figuring out your avoiding tolls they will bust your paranoid a**, I saw one guy in New York get hit with over a $100k in fines, might want to rethink your illegal activities there, like I said 2 steps ahead of you, just takes longer. As for you wearing goofy glasses is your problem, I like my designer glasses. Time wasted is also money wasted. Your probably over using the vpn, doubt you need it for your own networks but it's good for public WiFi, those can be programmed to misdirect and steal data, but for trusted networks day to day stuff don't need to use vpn. vpn isn't government proof, if they want you, they'll get you, vpn or not so don't think your slick cause the only thing that will slick is the soap when you drop it in the shower


Cool story brah if you scared go to church I'm a tax paying law abiding citizen just trolling ya lmao ; )

Pictures of what? Jail? LMAO fines? LMAO I'm so scurred

Jail rape is a TV trope sure it happens but there's enough sissies & gays in their to go around that enjoy that activity lmao, people go to jail for healthcare, you get raped you get medical and it's documented & you'll get paid there's this thing called the Constitution called cruel & unusual punishment pretty sure getting locked up for toll fines(lmao) & getting raped because of jail negligence would get you a hefty pay day although prob not worth it though haha, just saying it's not tv homey, of course if you a pedo they'll look the other way but they deserve that and again deep down actually enjoy it

Jail is 3 hots a cot, soap operas, gambling on cards, dominos, working out & passing the time...

They won't do anything about Uber Lyft actually human trafficking millions of times per day I'm sure they won't spend much time trying to decrypt my dicc piccs lmao

Nobody thinks their slick just excercizing my rights under the Constitution shitizen worry bout u I'll do me

It's called the 4th amendment if they want to stalk me & search my property & where it goes they need this thing called probable cause, then a judge to issue a warrant, then I get due process all constitutional protected rights, I just do my part and mind my biz, I'm not worried bout no fuzz they too busy hiding at the bottom of hills extorting the low hanging fruit and murdering themselves over their guilty conscience (300 popo deaths per year 200+ suicide look it up) lol literally lowest grunts on the totem pole if not killing themselves they're getting sideswiped extorting and revenue retrieving for the state, if they cared about safety they just park a cruiser here & there & move it from time to time which slows most down, but they don't they want that money while causing a bigger safety risk issue with everyone rubber necking and switching lanes to avoid them...

You're right though if they want us they'll get ya & break the law to get ya if need be haha I assure you they don't want me they'll never recoup lmao ahead of the game yo there's a reason they write tickets on the side of the road and couldn't make detective you know, just saying


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

fairiesgalore said:


> Nah that's Uber Lyft who are actually violating federal law & committing fraud millions of times per day while these weirdo stalkers try to decrypt my dicc piccs lmao no straight jackets or bunkers needed takes zero effort or time see above, they want to waste time on me which I doubt cool beans yo hopefully that time makes them miss a real target
> 
> No baked beans but do have enough food & water to last a few months duh
> 
> ...


Your shtick may work in the militia groups where you have to talk up the crazy to get noticed but what you say is pretty generic and everyone can tell you got the "How to Super Sneaky Secret in Modern Society" handbook for $29.99 on Amazon. As for me I do it right, I claim I'm a 73 year old ex-sniper from the Vietnam era who now hunts vegan hairstylist and former Saab sales employees and that always gets the attention of the militia grand poobahs.

On a gig group though, nobody is impressed. But I suspect seeing as how this is like your 3rd or 4th post (don't get paranoid nobody is watching you) I'm sure we will have to watch you babble on about "4th amendment yo" and your super secret ways of hiding on the internet because the San Antonio Water Board District wants to see your naked pics.

What choice do you have? We already have the guy who sleeps with hot Uber chicks and gets paid mega-bucks to deliver money to cartel members. You lost out on being that guy so you settle for being the criminal identity fraud...


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Not me! I drive a 1977 Ford Granada with expired tags from 1982 and this is my car phone...
> 
> View attachment 424738


21, 32, and the rest are illegible... What do those buttons even do? You still have the regular rotary dialer so why all the extra buttons?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

fairiesgalore said:


> Cool story brah if you scared go to church I'm a tax paying law abiding citizen just trolling ya lmao ; )
> 
> Pictures of what? Jail? LMAO fines? LMAO I'm so scurred
> 
> ...


https://globalnews.ca/news/2202428/...-for-evading-tolls-on-the-golden-ears-bridge/All it takes is one person noticing your plate changing, can't get away with that forever


----------



## fairiesgalore (Mar 5, 2020)

NicFit said:


> https://globalnews.ca/news/2202428/...-for-evading-tolls-on-the-golden-ears-bridge/All it takes is one person noticing your plate changing, can't get away with that forever


I'm so scurred my knees are shaking Also jus shootin da shiznizlle broham my plates don't change lol

All it takes is wrong place wrong time & I die while driving too

Risk v reward

eyes nose cares, oh nice they confiscated his 1993 Geo in 2014 how much that bridge cost lmao probably saved himself thousands of dollars

Sure the bluebook on that is about $300 lol @ $8 per toll bridge trip thats just 20 trips back & forty how many years that 21 year old car make the trip lmao, how much did it cost to run the sting on him lmao his smart ass should of looked behind him can't do it every time haha,....can't squeeze blood from a turnip. I know my blue book on the Uber mobile gotta be less than 2k by now, hoping I can go 2 mo years with no note & then get me a 2020 either way I'm prepared ; ) they can take it & I can walk off the lot with another 10-20k ride same day for $500 down cuz the credit good, then go to court & whatever the fine drop concrete Doo doos in their public toilets so it's a loss fuccin with me lol

It's don't get mad get even in amerikkka don't cha know
I get a ticket I pay it & get back lmao









Do you
I'll do me shitizen

BTW I actually agree with bridge tolls they make sense other tolls someone's stealing that gas tax I & everyone pays & they double dipping that's a no no


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

fairiesgalore said:


> I'm so scurred my knees are shaking Also jus shootin da shiznizlle broham my plates don't change lol
> 
> All it takes is wrong place wrong time & I die while driving too
> 
> ...


It's the charge that you should be worried about, if it's a felony then no more driving for Uber and Lyft. Keep thinking you'll never get caught, you won't do much if any jail time but you won't be driving rideshare anymore
https://www.wmtw.com/article/maine-...ompany-that-owes-dollar75k-in-tolls/30169330#Every state is probably different, though when you do get caught they like to throw the book at people who don't pay when they are suppose to


----------



## MrsCaLi (May 31, 2016)

fairiesgalore said:


> Jail is 3 hots a cot, soap operas, gambling on cards, dominos, working out & passing the time...


I think you left out the occasional prison rape... didn't see you mention it. Only downfall for you though!
OH AND no vitamin D unless supervised for the rest of your life.

but I think that's it those obviously can be the only downfalls to prison.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Your shtick may work in the militia groups where you have to talk up the crazy to get noticed but what you say is pretty generic and everyone can tell you got the "How to Super Sneaky Secret in Modern Society" handbook for $29.99 on Amazon. As for me I do it right, I claim I'm a 73 year old ex-sniper from the Vietnam era who now hunts vegan hairstylist and former Saab sales employees and that always gets the attention of the militia grand poobahs.
> 
> On a gig group though, nobody is impressed. But I suspect seeing as how this is like your 3rd or 4th post (don't get paranoid nobody is watching you) I'm sure we will have to watch you babble on about "4th amendment yo" and your super secret ways of hiding on the internet because the San Antonio Water Board District wants to see your naked pics.
> 
> What choice do you have? We already have the guy who sleeps with hot Uber chicks and gets paid mega-bucks to deliver money to cartel members. You lost out on being that guy so you settle for being the criminal identity fraud...


This board is a constant source of entertainment. I hope @fairiesgalore continues to post his bat schitt crazy opinions, they are awesome.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberdad49 said:


> What is a "transponder" you mentioned?
> 
> 
> What is a "transponder" you mentioned?


In NJ it means EZ Pass


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Seamus said:


> In NJ it means EZ Pass


And everywhere else from what I've seen. By the way don't mail or ship this transponder without wrapping it in foil. If you don't every time the UPS or USPS truck passes a toll it will deduct from your account too. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

superscabs said:


> Nope & they don't pay full toll either they pay transponder rates, they require you to get a transponder which would be fine if I was an employee but I'm an independent contractor & shouldn't be forced to put government stalking devices in my vehicle just another way they violate labor laws


No such requirement in my market. I do have a transponder and get a reduced rate accordingly, but Uber pays me full toll rate IF I have a passenger when encountering tolls.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> And everywhere else from what I've seen. By the way don't mail or ship this transponder without wrapping it in foil. If you don't every time the UPS or USPS truck passes a toll it will deduct from your account too. I'm not kidding.


And I'm not kidding when I say that's not completely accurate. At least in Texas the transponders are not mailed in any kind of foils and they are already activated. Also, I just mailed new tag to my daughter last week via USPS and no charges. So yeah... &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> And I'm not kidding when I say that's not completely accurate. At least in Texas the transponders are not mailed in any kind of foils and they are already activated. Also, I just mailed new tag to my daughter last week via USPS and no charges. So yeah... &#129335;‍♂


I have no idea why it didn't happen in Texas. It it happened in Michigan when my cousin's daughter sent it back to her, she had to contact EZ Pass to get the charges taken off. Apparently happened to this person in NY but that was in 2012 in case that matters. https://e-zpass.pissedconsumer.com/mailing-a-transponder-20130409399384.html Happened to this guy too in NJ, he had to fight to get the funds returned. https://www.nj.com/business/2015/08/bamboozled_dont_let_this_happen_to_your_e-zpass.html


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You do realize you are being tracked by license plate readers placed pretty much everywhere and that your cellphone is tracked pretty much all the time as well, right?


what do i care?

the funny thing about all that information is that if your on the honest level it could keep you out of prison by establishing an alibi.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I cannot answer the question because I never check my toll logs😉


----------

